# Anyone take Rubinol?



## 20791 (Sep 15, 2005)

Does anyone take Rubinol? I've been on this and Lexapro for about 3 weeks now. Before starting, I had severe IBS-D, it eased up for 2 weeks after I began the rxs, now the diarrhea is back again! I'm so tired. Neither rx say a side effect is diarrhea, so I'm just wondering why????


----------



## 18008 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi! I was rx Robinul (1 mg/day) for IBS-D and it did nothing for me. I discontinued and rely on my old standby, Immodium. I posted ages ago, on the old board, about Robinul when I started it and no one responded, so I wonder if it's just not too popular with IBS?


----------

